# [SOLVED] X over SSH

## topcio

Witam, macie jakiś dobre hawto jak uruchomić aplikacje X przez SSH.

Na serwerze i kliencie stoi linux.

Szukałem gogliłem i jakoś nie mogę tego zestawić.Last edited by topcio on Wed May 26, 2010 6:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Crenshaw

```

man ssh
```

Co zrobiles zeby to uruchomic?

----------

## dziadu

Być może serwer zezwala tylko na TrustedX11Forward więc zamiast uruchamiać z opcją -X uruchom z opcją -Y.

----------

## topcio

Na obu kompach w pliku ssh_config mam

```

ForwardX11 yes

```

oraz w pliku 

sshd_config mam

```

X11Forwarding yes

```

odpalam z konsoli na uruchomionych Xach na kliencie

```

ssh -X -l root 192.168.1.104

```

Próbowałem też z Y i nic

```

ssh -Y -l root 192.168.1.104

```

----------

## Andry77

 *topcio wrote:*   

> Na obu kompach w pliku ssh_config mam
> 
> ```
> 
> ForwardX11 yes
> ...

 

a może ssh -X root@192.168.1.104 - zapomniałeś o @

Upewnij się czy ssh jest uruchomione na serwerze i na jakim porcie działa.

----------

## topcio

Pytanie tylko czy na serwerze wystarczy mieć zainstalowane openssh czy potrzeba coś jeszcze ?

jeśli to wystarczy to

```
/etc/init.d/sshd start    -    działa

```

po wpisaniu

```
ssh -X (-Y) root@192.168.1.104
```

efekt taki sam - czyli nic, albo ja nie wiem gdzie mam szukać odpalonych Xów, bo zalogować to się loguje ale normalnie do konsoli

----------

## dziadu

 *Andry77 wrote:*   

> a może ssh -X root@192.168.1.104 - zapomniałeś o @

 

Przeczytaj dokumentację ssh a potem radź człowiekowi  :Razz: 

topcio, spróbuj zalogować się na konto innego użytkownika niż root. Na czym polega to Twoje "nic" przy próbie uruchomienia aplikacji? Co pokazuje się po próbie uruchomienia np. xclock?

----------

## topcio

Moje NIC polega na tym że jak się loguje to pozostaje w konsoli a nie uruchamia się np xclock

```

topcio@gentoo / $ xclock 

Error: Can't open display:

```

zarówno jako ja i jako root

Pierwszy raz próbuję coś takiego zestawić i stąd moje problemy z większością sam sobie jakoś radzę ale w tym przypadku nie wiem od czego mam zacząć.

----------

## dziadu

Pokaż mi swój 

```
/etc/sshd/sshd_config
```

 z serwera.

----------

## topcio

```

gentoo ssh # grep -vE '^(#|$)' /etc/ssh/sshd_config 

Protocol 2

PasswordAuthentication no

UsePAM yes

X11Forwarding yes

PrintMotd no

PrintLastLog no

Subsystem   sftp   /usr/lib/misc/sftp-server

```

----------

## dziadu

Hmm, powiem tak - będę strzelał, ale spróbuj zrobić tak:

```
DISPLAY=localhost:10 xclock
```

I jak?

----------

## topcio

```

gentoo ~ # DISPLAY=localhost:10 xclock

Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyError: Can't open display: localhost:10

```

albo ja jestem jakiś oporny w tym temacie albo nie wiem ;p

----------

## joi_

przy logowaniu nie ma żadnych warningów/błędów?

co pokazuje polecenie xhost na komputerze lokalnym?

a echo $DISPLAY?

----------

## topcio

Na lokalnym bez logowania na serwer

```

topcio topcio # xhost

access control enabled, only authorized clients can connect

SI:localuser:topcio

```

```

topcio topcio # echo $DISPLAY?

:0.0?

```

----------

## Crenshaw

http://www.stitson.com/pub/book_html/node72.html

moze musisz dodac cos oprocz tego hosta?

----------

## topcio

 *Crenshaw wrote:*   

> http://www.stitson.com/pub/book_html/node72.html
> 
> moze musisz dodac cos oprocz tego hosta?

 

Dzięki, działa - tego linka mi brakowało  :Smile: 

Uważam temat za SOLVED

Wystarczyło plusika dodać 

```

topcio topcio # xhost +

```

----------

